# Kenwood AR-404



## george (Jul 21, 2009)

As I am new to asking questions, but not new to screwing up, here goes.
I was wondering if I would be able to safely bride the outputs for channels A-B.
The whole idea here is to squeeze as much juice I can out of this receiver to power two speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi DX, Welcome to the SHack,

Unfortunately the "A and B" terminals are actually tied to the same amplifier section so it will not give you more power (doing so can actually cause damage). If you turn on both A and B you will notice that the volume level drops to both channels that is because they share the same amp.


----------



## george (Jul 21, 2009)

Actually the difference in volume when both channels are on is quite audible. I can't believe I didn't pick up on that earlier. Thank you. It makes sense then, to just put the speakers on either A or B to get the most out of this receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

george said:


> Thank you. It makes sense then, to just put the speakers on either A or B to get the most out of this receiver.


Yes, The only way to get more power is if the receiver has bridging capabilities or if your receiver has pre outs you can buy and hook up an external 2ch amp and use that instead (the 404 does not have either of these features)


----------

